# DiplomarbeitsUmfrage  Photoshop vs. The Gimp



## Rodpacker (25. Juni 2004)

Hey Leuts,
ich studier MultimediaDesign und schreib gerade meine Dipl arbeit.
Das Thema ist Photoshop vs. the Gimp....
Und geht darum, ob das OpenSource Project mitlerweile eine ernstzunehmende Konkurenz darstellt.



Im Zuge dieser Arbeit mache ich eine Umfrage um Diagramme usw erstellen zu können.  Es wäre sehr nett wenn Ihr die zehn Fragen mal für mich ausfüllen könntet .

Allerdings bitte ich Euch darum mir wahllos ausgefüllte oder Scherz-Antworten zu ersparen, da mich das nur unnötig mehr Zeit kostet und sie eh nicht mit in die Wertung eingehen werden 

Auch bitte ich darum das Formular jeweils nur 1mal auszufüllen, da ansonsten die Ergebnisse völlig verfälscht werden 

natürlich bin ich auch auf Eure Meinungen und Antworten hier in diesem Thread gespannt 


Vielen Dank schomma im Vorraus

greetz rodpacker


----------



## Rodpacker (25. Juni 2004)

*der fehlende Link*

Mann o mann
 vor lauter D-Arbeit  mien Hirn nicht mehr vollständig 

also hier der Link:



http://variouselmts.com/rodp/form.html





thanx a lot


rodpacker


----------



## fluessig (25. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Rodpacker _
> *Hey Leuts,
> ich studier MultimediaDesign und schreib gerade meine Dipl arbeit.
> Das Thema ist Photoshop vs. the Gimp....
> ...


Das ernstzunehmend würde ich in keinsterweise behaupten. Warum weißt du, wenn du den Fragebogen mit der längsten Liste an Verbesserungsvorschlägen für theGimp durchgearbeitet hast.
Hab vergessen dich auf einen Link hinzuweisen. In einer älteren ct wurden mal Grafikprogramme untereinander verglichen Gimp 2.0 war auch dabei. Das könnte  dir hilfreich sein. Leider kann ich dir nicht sagen welche Ausgabe das ist.


----------



## Rodpacker (25. Juni 2004)

Schade., dass Du den Link zu dem Artikel nicht mehr hast ;(


Zu deiner Antwort :




> Das ernstzunehmend würde ich in keinsterweise behaupten.




genau das gilt es herauszufinden 

Und ganz ehrlich gesagt, ich hab schon Werke die mit the Gimp erschaffen worden sind gesehn, die durchaus mithalten können 

Und ob überhaupt auch nur 25% der PhotoshopUser die Filter die TheGimp nicht von haus aus mitliefert nutzen ist auch zu bezweifeln 

Aber cool, worum es mir geht, ist eine Diskussion anzuregen, die möglichst produktiv wird 



greetz rodpacker


----------



## fluessig (25. Juni 2004)

Bezüglich der Filter. 
Das ist ein Punkt der mir noch eingefallen ist, den ich im Fragebogen vergessen hab.
Wenn ich es nicht übersehen habe, dann fehlen in Gimp die kompletten Ebenenstile die Photoshop anbietet. Ein Feature, das ich schmerzlich vermisse.


----------



## Mythos007 (25. Juni 2004)

Hallo Rodpacker und Herzlich willkommen auf Tutorials.de,

wir sind stets bemüht angehenden Multimediadesignern
das Leben so angenehm wie möglich in unserer Communtiy
zu gestalten. Aus diesem Grunde wäre es Möglich, eine Um-
frage hier im Forum zu Deinem Thema zu starten. Dies hätte
den Vorteil, das Mehrfachabstimmung ausgeschlossen wären
und das Ergebnis für Dich automatisch in einem Übersichtlichen
Diagramm dargestellt werden würde...

Bei Interesse genügt eine kurze E-Mail an Mythos007@tutorials.de

in diesem Sinne auf ein gutes Gelingen und auf ein baldiges Wiedersehen.


----------



## fluessig (25. Juni 2004)

Ich glaube die Umfrage passt Momentan nicht in die Möglichkeiten des Forums. Es werden 10 Fragen gestellt, die auch mit Texten zu beantworten sind. 

Aber wenn man ein paar Fragen anders Stellen würde, so würde auf tutorials.de sicher eine höhere Teilnahmequote entstehen.


----------



## Rodpacker (25. Juni 2004)

*Umfrage auf Tutorials.de*

Wow, bin ich sehr sehr gerne dabei!
Hab mythos007 gerade gemailt 
thanx  rodpacker


----------



## Rodpacker (27. Juni 2004)

*@Mythos007*

Hallo Mythos007,
nur 'ne Kurze Frage,
hast Du meine Mail bekommen?

greetz rodpacker


----------



## Rodpacker (30. Juni 2004)

*Bis jetzt haben leider nur seeeeeehr wenige mitgemacht*

Hallo,
bis jetzt haben leider nur sehr wenige bei der Umfrage mitgemacht ;(
wäre echt wichtig, dass da noch ein paar von Euch mitmachen....


Zu der Tutorials.de internen Umfrage scheint es nicht zu kommen, da sich Mythos007 Nicht mehr bei mir meldet ;(

Ich hoffe, Ihr unterstützt mich noch ien bisschen mehr


thanx a lot

rodpacker


----------



## Tim C. (30. Juni 2004)

Pardon, aber die Abstufungen bei den Fragen, sind gelinde gesagt das Letzte.

Denkst du nicht, dass zwischen _intuitiv_ und _sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig_ Abstufungen nötig sind?
Aus genau dem Grund, habe ich die Umfrage nach den ersten 5 Fragen abgebrochen, da mir nur die Möglichkeit bleibt, GIMP auf das gleiche Niveua wie Photoshop zu heben, wo es nicht hingehört, oder es absolut schlecht zu machen, was aber auch nicht Sinn der Aktion ist. Ich glaube du hast dir in Ausblick auf eine möglichst einfache Auswertung das Leben zu leicht gemacht und einen zu simplen Fragebogen gebaut.


----------



## Rodpacker (30. Juni 2004)

*Harte Worte.....*

Harte Worte.....

doch die zu Unrecht.
Ich weiß, dass die Abstufung nicht die Idealste ist,
doch musste ich einen Kompromiss finden und zwar deswegen, weil wir eine dumme Vorgabe haben, die da lautet: "8% maximaler Bildanteil"! 
Da die Arbeit nicht nur Graphen als Bildanteil erfordert, muss ich damit sehr sparsam umgehen Und um dann viele Antworten in diese Graphen einbrignen zu können, würden diese entweder äußerst unübersichtlich (und somit würden sie Ihren Zweck verfehlen) oder aber ich müsste sie so groß aufblähen, dass ich max. zwei von Ihnen unterbringen könnte!
Die Wahl stand also zwischen seeeehr wenigen Fragen, deren Antworten dann auf die kleinsten Unterschiede abgestimmt wären, oder aber mehr Fragen, die einen besseren Gesamtüberblick verschaffen, dafür aber eher grob gehalten sind.  Ich habe mich wie Du siehst für zweite Variante entschieden, weil ich sie für weitaus sinnvoller halte!
Im Übrigen, ich weiß ja nicht ob Du schon jemals eine Umfrage gestartet und vorallem ausgewertet hast, wäre ich vollkommen bescheuert, auszufüllendeTextfelder in eine Umfrage einzubauen, deren Hauptziel es ist mir möglichst wenig Arbeit zu machen
RadioButtons und Checkboxes, können ja recht leicht über PHP und mySQL ausgewertet werden, mit Eingabefeldern ist dies meines Wissens aber nicht wirklich möglich!
Und das macht wirklich Arbeit!


Nimms mir nicht krum, aber
vielleicht solltest Du in Zukunft erst 'n bissl nachdenken, bevor Du solche Statements ablässt!

rodpacker


----------



## fluessig (30. Juni 2004)

Naja, das mit dem Bildanteil ist halt so ne Sache. Du kannst die Bilder ja auch mit Worten schmücken, oder auf Bilder verzichten und die Auswertung in Schriftform erbringen.

Wenn ich lange genug zurück denke, würde ich sagen, dass keines der beiden Programme intuitiv sei. Denn obwohl ich mich schon vor meinem ersten Kontakt mit PS mit anderen Programmen auseinandergesetzt habe (lange Zeit Paintshop Pro), stieß ich hier zum ersten mal auf Ebenen, die ich damals nervig empfand (heute rühr ich natürlich kein Programm mehr an, das keine Ebnen bietet.)

PS ist da für mich in der Mitte anzusiedeln zwischen intuitiv und sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig, zB. gewöhnungsbedürftig, denn es ist aus meiner Geschichte heraus nicht intuitiv (allerdings war das eine 4er oder 5er Version die ich zum ersten Mal benutzt hab).
theGIMP hat zurecht das Prädikat sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig verdient. Obwohl sich in Version 2 schon viel getan hat.

Ich hätte mir auch ein paar mehr Differenzierungen bei den Multiple Choice Fragen gewünscht (es wäre mit einer mehr schon getan, so dass es nicht nur schwarz und weiß gibt)


----------



## Tim C. (30. Juni 2004)

Rodpacker, wenn du mal meinen "Angriff" aussen vorlässt, dann finde ich meinen Standpunkt doch sehr fundiert. Außerdem kann man eine Umfrage auch noch anders auswerten, als in einer Grafik, oder etwa nicht?


----------



## Rodpacker (30. Juni 2004)

*Na ja, wie gesagt, gebe ich Euch ja recht...*

...und hätte auch gerne eine feinere Abstufung gehabt!
Ich will mich auch nicht irgendwie dumm rausreden (nur die Sache mit "willst Dir wohl möglichst wenig arbeit machen" hat mich geärgert), aber auch der Textanteil ist für all die themen die ich behandeln werden muss sehr gering, weswegen ich ja auch auf Grafen bauen werde 
na ja nichts für ungut 

@Tim:
ja, wie auch schon in meiner ersten Antwort vermerkt, hast Du nicht ganz unrecht, allerdings musste ich halt irgendeinen Kompromiss finden und damit muss halt irgendetwas drunter leiden ;(
Ob meine Wahl jetz die bessere war, kann ich Dir jetz auch nicht beantworten, aber es war die beste die mir dazu einfiel 

thanx rodpacker


----------



## Senfdose (30. Juni 2004)

wenn es dich interessiert Rodpacker in Docma 3/2004 steht ein interessanter Artikel über Gimp 2.0 der sollte dir bei deiner Fragestellung noch etwas auf die Sprünge helfen!




Ps.: Was halten Sie vom Preis/Leistungsverhältniss des Programmes? 

Also Gimp ist mir einfach zu teuer 


Gruß Senf


----------



## Rodpacker (30. Juni 2004)

*was meinst du mit*

Docma 3/2004  ?

greetz rodpacker


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (30. Juni 2004)

DIE Zeitschrift für Grafik- Multimediadesign - ist allerdings nicht in jedem Zeitschriftenhandel erhältlich. Schau einfach mal hier  da steht eigentlich alles, was Du wissen musst. Besser kann ich's auch nicht erklären.. 

Gruss vom ALF


----------



## Rodpacker (6. Juli 2004)

Danke Alf,
werd sie mir gleich mal besorgen gehn 

(sorry für die späte Antwort, ich war ein paar Tage unterwegs)

thanx rodpacker


----------

